# was ist post-script?



## black-dog (18. April 2002)

kann mir jemand, möglichst genau, erklären was postscript ist und wozu man es braucht?


----------



## honifred (24. April 2002)

schaue mal hier rein: http://www.uni-kiel.de/zentr/rz/ausgabe/ps/ps.html


----------

